
InfraKit, for creating and managing declarative, self-healing infrastructure - dankohn1
https://blog.docker.com/2016/10/introducing-infrakit-an-open-source-toolkit-for-declarative-infrastructure/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12633969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12633969).

